
Trump orders colleges to back free speech or lose funding - mudil
https://apnews.com/7b50a833699d4ccbae38450fff9c1524
======
Chazprime
Colleges are already bound to uphold free speech by the First Amendment, so
I’m a little unclear what distinguishes this.

Having said that, I do think that today’s students are a bit too sensitive to
ideas that they don’t agree with, so perhaps we need to reinforce that ideas
we don’t agree with aren’t tantamount to fascism.

~~~
greenyoda
Only colleges run by state and local governments, to which the Bill of Rights
applies (due to the 14th Amendment), are bound by the First Amendment. Private
colleges are not.

------
drallison
"The new order directs federal agencies to ensure that any college or
university receiving research grants agrees to promote free speech and the
exchange of ideas, and to follow federal rules guiding free expression." Non-
compliance means loss of grant funding. The problem is: who decides when a
college or university is not in compliance?

~~~
RikNieu
> The problem is: who decides when a college or university is not in
> compliance?

The "federal rules guiding free expression"?

------
foobarbazetc
“Free speech”

------
krapp
Huh.

To me it seems like "Trump threatens to punish colleges which challenge
conservative or Christian views."

I'm sure I'm reading too much into it, though.

It's not like his party considers academia to be a cesspool of Marxists,
liberals and radical feminists that needs to be purged for the good of
American culture or anything.

